# Brassen in Tomaten / Essig eingelegt



## seba (24. April 2014)

Brassen wurden gebraten und in Essig-Tomaten sosse eingelegt. Nach 3 Tagen sind die kleine Gräten so weich das man die beim essen nicht merkt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hotspotfinder (24. April 2014)

*AW: Brassen in Tomaten / Essig eingelegt*

Moin,

wie fängst du so kleine Brassen?
Die kleinen sind bei mir immer Güstern oder Rotaugen..

Hier mal mein Fang von gestern.




Bei den Großen ist nach 3 Tagen im Essigbad noch jede Gräte da.
Die gehen durch den Wolf oder werden geräuchert. 

Was für eine Marinade (Rezept!) verwendest du denn?


----------



## 42er barsch (25. April 2014)

*AW: Brassen in Tomaten / Essig eingelegt*

hi.

@seba

sieht lecker aus, essig und tomate ist mir neu werde aber bei gelegenheit mal probieren.

petri zur strecke, hotspotfinder.

ich kann deine erfahrung nur teilen.

bei weißfischen über 40cm ist es grenzwertig die in "säure" zu garen, ich ziehe dann das räuchern vor oder zerpflücke sie nach dem garen.

gut eignen sich die vierziger+- zum ersatzmatjes herstellen.


----------



## Justsu (25. April 2014)

*AW: Brassen in Tomaten / Essig eingelegt*

Also ich hatte noch keine Probleme mit der "Zersetzung" der Gräten, auch bei größeren Brassen bis 50/60 cm. Allerdings filetiere ich die Brassen vor dem Braten und Einlegen, nicht so wie auf dem Bild zu sehen. Aber ich gehe mal schwer davon aus, dass hier keiner meint, der Essigsud zersetzt auch die "richtigen" Gräten|bigeyes und nicht nur die Zwischenmuskelgräten im Filet? Wenn es um alle Gräten geht, ist mir schon klar, warum das nur bei kleinen Fischen funktioniert! Ansonsten ist es vermutlich eine Frage der Essigkonzentration und der Einlegedauer. 

Die Idee mit Tomate im Essigsud kannte ich noch nicht, werde ich sicherlich mal ausprobiren, hört sich gut an!

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Grundula Gause (28. April 2014)

*AW: Brassen in Tomaten / Essig eingelegt*



seba schrieb:


> Brassen wurden gebraten und in Essig-Tomaten sosse eingelegt.



Für dein Rezept würde ich mich interessieren.


----------



## Surf (28. April 2014)

*AW: Brassen in Tomaten / Essig eingelegt*

Ich mich auch!


----------



## seba (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brassen in Tomaten / Essig eingelegt*



hotspotfinder schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie fängst du so kleine Brassen?
> Die kleinen sind bei mir immer Güstern oder Rotaugen..
> ...



Die sind nicht klein, die wurden in Stücke geschnitten

Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hotspotfinder (6. Juni 2014)

*AW: Brassen in Tomaten / Essig eingelegt*

Moin,

und was war nun nochmal mit dem Rezept?


----------



## seba (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brassen in Tomaten / Essig eingelegt*



hotspotfinder schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> und was war nun nochmal mit dem Rezept?




Hallo


Brassen ganz braun bratten. Wasser zum kochen bringen, wenn das Wasser gekocht ist sollte man man Möhren, Zwiebel klein Schneiden, Pfeffer Körner dazu geben, Essig dazu geben und Thomatenmark nicht vergessen. Essig je nach Geschmack. Ich mache es immer mit 1 zu 6. Sorry das ich erst so spät antworte.



Gesendet von meinem LG-P880 mit Tapatalk


----------



## hotspotfinder (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Brassen in Tomaten / Essig eingelegt*

Moin,

danke für die Rückmeldung, wie viel Tomatenmark verwendest du pro Liter und ist der Fisch dann "tomatisiert" oder nur rot.

Zu Tomaten passt dann auch Aromen von z.B. Rosmarin, Thymian, Knoblauch, Basilikum oder Oregano.

Ich werde das bei nächster Gelegenheit, im nächsten Frühjahr, probieren.


----------

